# Big Crappie Pics...



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here are a few Crappie I had caught last season in a school of smaller sized largemouth bass. I wasn't fishing for crappie. But what the heck, I'll take these sized crappie anyday. These were caught on a Bomber Model 4-A at RushCreek Lake. The top one is a white crappie and the bottom one is a black crappie.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Those mounts look great! Congrats again.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks nice. I destroyed my good crappie mounts and would like to replace them someday. Slabs mixed in with the LM.. i have encountered that a few times, and they are always big! :B


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

JipnPig Guide, Beautiful mounts!!! I hope Its not against the rules but do you mind if I ask who your taxidermist was? I have a friend looking for someone to do a fish for him right now...

Thank You


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

hang_loose said:


> JipnPig Guide, Beautiful mounts!!! I hope Its not against the rules but do you mind if I ask who your taxidermist was? I have a friend looking for someone to do a fish for him right now...
> 
> Thank You


'Antlers and Everything' in Baltimore Ohio did these. I think it was around $9.00 per inch.


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, nice mounts! How big were thoes slabs? they look huge.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice jignpig.While not fishing for 'em,they was a pleasant surprise.I'd be happy with those kind of slabs anyday of the week.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Those look great........


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

LoweBoat said:


> Wow, nice mounts! How big were thoes slabs? they look huge.


Thanks... I forgot how big they looked 'til I picked them up at the taxidermist. They both measured 16 1/4-inches.  But the black one looked much bigger and was much fatter. I didn't put 'em on my digital scale. And couldn't even guess what the crappie weight would be. But when I caught them and called my brother-in-law to come and check 'em out, he freaked out when I pulled them out of my live-well.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

JignPig - Thanks for showing us the Crappie Pics - Those are two awesome fish.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Sweet pics!! Haven't caught any that big, just yet. If I hooked into anything bigger than 14" you would here me yelling all over the lake, like a little school girl who just scored back stage passes at a Justin Bieber concert. I need to find those.


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

You need to find back stage passes to Justin Bieber? Weird. I'll stick to fishin'.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Treehog said:


> You need to find back stage passes to Justin Bieber? Weird. I'll stick to fishin'.


If that's code word for finding huge crappie, then Yes! Otherwise, I'll take a pass on the songbird. Biggest crappie I've ever seen was 15 inches. Largest I've ever caught was 13 1/2.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice looking crappies there JignPig.It is nice to see some size coming out of there.


----------

